# Embrace each day with your dog



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

Sitting here in tears as I write a note to a friend who has lost her Doberman at a young age. 

For everyone who reads this, please do something special for your dog today. Maybe you walk an extra mile or you make them a special treat. Just do something to enrich their lives. Their love and loyalty knows no bounds - please embrace each day you have with your dog.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Excellent suggestion. My condolences on your friends loss of her young companion.


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

Thank you.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

I agree. So sorry for your friends loss. We can get so set in routine we forget that they always won't be part of our day. When the day comes and all the days after, we wish we could have one more hug, one more game of fetch.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I agree. Treat every day, like it would be the last. You never know what is going to happen...


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I remind myself every day to treasure them, especially when something goes wrong - like Delgado bonks me in the head or gets the zoomies and knocks my knee hard. It hurts and it's very easy to get angry but then I think that one day I won't get that interaction and see that goofy face and it sobers me and usually I grab a toy to entice him to play or ask for a snuggle instead


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

So true . . In honor of a beautiful loving dobie that is gone too soon, please show your dogs how much they are loved.


----------

